# Muzzleloader



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah i am thinking about buying a muzzleloader to hunt deer with around here. I was just wondering what you would recomend. I don't know much about muzzleloaders so i know this is a very general question, but if someone has one that they have found good for deer or something, any help is appreciated!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Thompson Center "Omega .50"*

This is the best. You can get a good deal from Cabela's.

And there's a new "PRIMER" for these type of in-line muzzle loaders from Remington I think.....there called "Muzzle Loader Primer's" I think. They are less power, so you don't get rings in ur barrel.

Good Luck, tell us what you buy.

:sniper:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd still recommend the Winchester Apex.

Do a search here for muzzleloaders or my name to see what I've posted before.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

We have a Knight .50 cal Disc inline thats really good. Took my first buck with it this year. :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In muzzleloaders I'm a die hard Thompson Center fan. Anything they make will be good, it just depends on what you prefer, traditional or modern in-line.

huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have an T/C Omega .50 and love it. I have taken 5 deer with it and am confident out to 150 yards iron sights. The winchester apex is also another good gun. But if you want traditional I am not the guy to ask. But for inline I would highly recomend these two. You don't need a disc or a jacket for your primer. You just pop it in and go. Great guns.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck, I have a System One that I like, but put up side by side with the Omega I would take the Omega. Much easier to clean.

I have a number of muzzleloaders, but they are all Thompson Center.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....That is why I went with the omega. It is so easy to clean and maintain.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

My .50 cal. T/C Encore is probably the last muzzleloader I will ever buy. It has it all. AND I can turn it into a center fire rifle, rimfire rifle, or a pistol if I want to.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

any type will do imo, I shot a $75 this year and killed 2 deer with it, didn't clean it for couple weeks, seemed to shoot fine on the last shot......BUT I certainly wouldn't mind getting my hands on a TCO


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

if you got the money go Thompson, but i went with a CVA and it shoots straight and kills....50cal..


----------



## jclav (Mar 24, 2006)

My vote is for the omega. The encore is great but unless you plan on getting some of the other barrels for the encore save some money and get the omega.


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2004)

Anyone familiar with the Austin and Halleck? The best 3 shot group Iv'e seen or heard of was shot with one of these.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm a Knight fan I've got a Wolverine 209 extended range .50 cal. It shopots like a centerfire, and Knight's plastic jacket igniton system means it is completely waterproof.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

nutt said:


> if you got the money go Thompson, but i went with a CVA and it shoots straight and kills....50cal..


I have a CVA and it works just fine for me... I am sure each gun has it's +/- and so does each guy!

Good luck and enjoy the smoke pole...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have got an Austin and Halleck for sale. NIB Austin & Halleck Black Powder Rifle Kit Mod.420lr With Monte Carlo Fancy Wood Stock. The Kit Includes A Second Monte Carlo Composite Stock For Field Use. The Rifle Is In Cal. 50, Set Up With 209 Primer Ignition But Has 2 Nipples For Percussion Caps. The Sights Are Fiber Optic And The Rifle Is Drilled And Tapped For A Leupold Scope Mount. The Rifle Is New In The Box And The Price Is $500.00 Plus $20.00 For Shipping. The Kit Also Includes 10 Cal.50 Sabots Plus All The Tools & Instruction Manual Plus A Hard Case.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I went with the Encore 50cal. I'm not sure if or what other barrels I will get in the future but I think it was money well spent. I have been amazed at the accuracy.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

There's a lot of good advice and valuable opinions. My .02, what are you looking for? Are you looking just to expand your hunting time? Then, any of the inlines will work. Are you wanting to get into some of the real smokepole mystic? You will need to get a little more traditional, and maybe more primitive. Thompson Center makes a number of good flintlocks. If you shoot a deer with one of those, it will be an experience you'll never forget. My own experience with a smokepole was with a Pedersoli 12 Ga upland loaded with slugs. Muzzleoader with 2 shots and a dream to carry. Kodiak made a double barrel in 45, 50 and 58 cal. The 12 Ga can shoot either slugs (regular foster style) or "punkin'balls," 68 cal? round ball (I'm not sure of the caliber, 10 ga is 75, and pedersoli does make a 10 ga magnum). But if you don't want that much of the mystic and are very used to regular centerfire rifles, I vote for the 50 encore. I like the versatility of more barrels. I also have an H&R Topper in 58 cal for squirrels.


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

You can't go wrong with the Thompson Center "Omega .50" even though I missed the biggest buck i've ever seen with it last year "little buck fever" :lol:


----------

